# SAVE THIS!



## kc5tpy (Aug 3, 2015)

Hello folks.  Just some information.  Until we get a Moderator for the  U. K. Group ( if ever )  c farmer has agreed to moderate the Group.  He is not the only Mod. who is a Group member.  We are lucky enough to have several who have joined our Group AND contribute regularly!  I hope to draw more into our web!  These folks have a VAST knowledge and can get things done the Group Leads cannot.  I am thankful they are willing to help us out.  As c farmer has agreed to Mod the Group I suggest we send anything we need help with to him.  1 Mod..  1 guy who deals with and understands what is going on.  NO disrespect to the other Mods. but if we keep him well informed it is SO much easier for him to deal with "x-y-z" rather than a new Mod having to do the background work.  So!  Go to a Lead first.  If we can't help we will probably contact c farmer; but if no joy, feel free to PM him yourself.  GREAT guy!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

